# portmaster ncurses issue



## doc1623 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm unable to select ncurses options in the config using portmaster. The space-bar prints characters in the menu. If I do a make config, it works just fine.  Any help appreciated.



Thanks,


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 11, 2013)

This will be interesting for you http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=190176&postcount=1.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2013)

If the problem is the old version of dialog(1), make config won't work, either.

Too little information.  What version of FreeBSD?  What customizations in /etc/make.conf?  Any custom settings for native language?


----------



## doc1623 (Jan 11, 2013)

new install 9.1. I had the same problem with 9.0 though. no customizations. I seem to remember finding the solution before (config maybe..need to clear or reset?). I don't know but I can't find it now. I'll try the dialog after the current port finishes installing..can't hurt.

Thanks,


----------



## doc1623 (Jan 11, 2013)

I followed this guide. I wouldn't think it would be an issue but..

http://www.aisecure.net/2011/11/28/root-zfs-freebsd9


----------



## doc1623 (Jan 11, 2013)

It looks like the wrapper did it. Thanks !!!


----------



## doc1623 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nevermind. I thought it was working but its not now. 

make.conf


```
# added by use.perl 2013-01-10 16:05:18
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=yes
DIALOG="/usr/ports/Tools/scripts/dialogwrapper.sh"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2013)

Garbled characters showing may be a config error in your user settings.  To make things simpler, try it from a text console, not an xterm.  If it has the same problem there, consider settings in /etc/rc.conf, particularly locale or language settings.  Or you might have something in the shell startup file, ~/.cshrc or the equivalent.


----------



## doc1623 (Jan 20, 2013)

*I believe I found the cause if not the reason*

This happened on both the xterm and the console and on various shells. It  happened before I configured anything but it seems my command(s) were the issue. 


```
portmaster -b --force-config mail/fetchmail 2>&1|tee /root/portmasterlogs/pm_fetchmail
```

This is what I was using to install everything (probably, got it from here..sorry if I don't remember who/what post to credit).

The tee seems to be doing it. Without it, it works :stud. If someone knows how to use the tee and eliminate the issue I would be very grateful. 

Thanks to everyone (wblock@ and cpu82) for their help.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 20, 2013)

For next time, remember to include the full command you are using along with the error.  dialog(1) does not like stdin or stdout redirections much.


----------

